# Powerline gut zum zocken?



## ubi9999 (11. September 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe 
Internet aus der Steckdose: eine praktische Sache
gelesen und überlege nun, ob ich meinen PC statt über WLAN per Powerline mit meinem Router verbinden soll. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen? Welche Adapter empfehlt ihr mir?

Danke vorab schon mal für eure Ratschläge,
  Uli


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

Also, ich hab da keine Erfahrung, wie das genau ist, aber google mal am besten nach so was wie "devolo ping gaming" oder so - devolo ist einer der bekanntesten Anbieter für Steckdosen-LAN. Am besten dabei dann neuere Einträge anzeigen lassen und nicht welche von zB 2006 oder so.

So oder so: bestellen, testen und bei Nicht-Gefallen rücksenden kannst Du ja immer.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. September 2012)

Ich persönlich kann es nur empfehlen. Ich hatte lange Zeit Wlan per Fritzbox USB-Stick und nur Probleme, wegen Verbindungsabbrüchen etc. Mit dem devolo StarterKit war das alles gegessen. Also mir hat es nur Vorteile gebracht. Bei Laptops ist das mit Sicherheit nochmal etwas anderes, aber bei normalen PCs tut man gut daran Wlan möglichst zu vermeiden.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (24. September 2012)

Setze ebenfalls das devolo 200 Kit ein. Gegenüber dem WLAN vorher ist die Verbindung nun stabil und schnell. Ich merke auch keinen Unterschied zu einer Verbindung per Lan-Kabel. 
Sei es BF3 oder Lotro, Ping und Datenrate sind optimal.


----------

